# So....I've got these tubes...



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

I have been thinking about trying my hand at building a stereo amp that would make good use of them.

The tubes are 6L6G and 6V6GT from 1948. They have been sealed in air tight military radar repair kits for 60 some years and are begging to be used. 

The big Coke bottle 6L6Gs would look real nice glowing on top of a chrome or black amp chassis. 

The 6V6GTs are RCA grey glass and pretty sought after from what I've found. Thinking they would be best in a Tweed Deluxe or some kind of small guitar amp.

Here are some pictures. I have others but these are the pretty ones. So what would your suggestions be other than selling them. What kits are there for 6L6G or 6L6. The 6L6GC have a higher plate voltage or I would try them in my '71 Bassman or my '66 Super Reverb.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I am a SS 2 channel guy, so I don't know much about tubes. Here is what a quick Bing search turned up. 

http://analogmetric.com/goods.php?id=95

http://www.knizefamily.net/russ/electronics/tubeaudio/tubelab-simple-se-breadboard/

http://www.tubelab.com/

Hope that helps, have fun!


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've got nothing but moral support. Will cheering from the sidelines help? Seriously, you can make a very nice pair of mono blocks. I'm not aware of any actual kits for them. Give the guys at DIY Audio a chance to answer your question.


----------



## Tomegun (Jul 4, 2011)

I have given some thought to building a tube amp. Haven't done much research yet, but my major concern would be the output transformers. Do you have them, or know if they are readily available?


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

I've got several around but I'm sure whatever I decide to build won't use whatever I have already. I'm sure I can find whatever I need. Also sure it won't be cheep...:spend:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

If tubes are something new to you check out DIY Audio. They have many tube projects, some very easy, some not so easy. FWIW: I use a pair of tube mono blocks to drive my esl's. IMO tubes and "stats" is a marriage made in heaven.


----------

